# Late afternoon Friday brunches



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

Can any of you mob recommend somewhere for a late afternoon brunch? 

I know the JW Marriott does the 6pm-midnight thing and Le Meridien has a 4pm-7pm option, but perhaps there anywhere else offering similar timings?

thankee


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Surely by definition brunch is late morning...breakfast/lunch?
Or do you mean afternoon tea?

Or does Dubai just do brunch whenever it feels like, which if so will be rather handy


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Channels in Media Rotana has something similar. All inclusive for AED 179 in the evening.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Wharf at The Madinat has just launched a late 'brunch' on Fridays, starting at 4.00pm.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Surely by definition brunch is late morning...breakfast/lunch?
> Or do you mean afternoon tea?
> 
> Or does Dubai just do brunch whenever it feels like, which if so will be rather handy


Brunch means something different here these days. It is taken to mean an all-inclusive meal, so bizarely places offer evening brunches and all -day brunches. 

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Locker room in Al Barsha does an evening one - 6.00pm - 10.00pm...


----------

